# New baby CPO (dwarf orange crayfish) born today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just had another batch of baby orange dwarf crayfish born today...can't tell how many yet, just saw some hanging off mamma!

James: your little male died today too!  don't know why! Maybe got grabbed by one of the bigger females trying to mate...that can happen.
Soo sad.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK not a great photographer, but you can see their color now and how small these babies really are...the object is a 2nd size sponge filter!

Here is the tank with mommy and daddy in it...check out the size against the crystal red shrimp for reference.

















here is babies at 1 month old. Sorry about the fuzziness.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol horrible pictures! 


congrats tho!


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

So nice. I hope my CPO breed like yours.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

James: I am sure they will! Didn't you say your female was berried?

I just had new babies born, counted at least 12 and there's probably more, and the other female is very near, I can see the eyes on the eggs, so 
within 2 - 3 days she should hatch them.  

Im going to keep a few of my babies for next generation!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats! Hopefully I can get a couple from you one day! ^^


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Anna, How you set up tank for babies. Do you separate the parents from babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

James, I separate the momma once she has released the babies off her...just in case she gets hungry and decides to eat some. So far none of my mamas have done that, but to be on the safe side.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Have new babies born...about 20 of them. They will be ready for new homes in 6 weeks. Anyone interested, please put your name on my wait list, thanks.


----------

